# Rocket Faustino - Thoughts



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Has anyone used, purchased or seen one of these new Rocket Faustino grinders yet?

Ive seen maybe two/three YouTube reviews but doesn't seem that much user feedback available.

I'm looking at upgrading my grinder setup from my Sage Barista Express to a dedicated grinder. I've done a lot of reading on the Niche Grinder which ticks a lot of boxes but I can't help to think I prefer the design of this one but ultimately is it as good a grinder as the Niche for the price point?

Any thoughts welcomed...


----------



## Ryan_W (Jun 5, 2019)

I'm in the same boat having just purchased a Rocket Appartamento to replace my Sage Barista Pro.

I love the look of the Rocket and it obviously matches my machine, but the Eureka Mignon Specialita has 55mm burrs compared to the Rockets 50mm, it £100 cheaper and has an even smaller footprint. I just think it looks a little cheaper in terms of design.


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

I was torn between the Rocket and the Specialita, I eventually went with the chrome Specialita (matches my machine)

I upgraded from a Sage DTP and Sage grinder.

As for the machine, again torn between the Rocket and Lelit Mara, went for the smaller footprint Lelit.

No regrets on either and very happy with both.


----------

